# Birdsmouth Cutters



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

I recently attended a what was to be a demonstration on Butterfly cutter and Birdsmouth cutters. Curious to see what a birdsmouth cutter was intended for I fronted up to the demo. Unfortunately the demonstrator had been asked the night before to show the cutters and therefore he had little time if any to prepare the demo therefore it was in my mind a flop as people left still not knowing the use of the Birdsmouth Cutters.
We were presented with the cutter (Birdsmouth) actually there were three of them, without any explaination so it got me thinking as to how they were to be used. I spent some time at my computer and drew up the answer. I had never seen them advertized in any catalogue before that day. Has anyone any experience and comment on the use of the cutters. I certainly can see merit in their use
Tom


----------



## Woodnut65 (Oct 11, 2004)

Hi Tom: I have the three birds mouth cutters, and I have used them to construt rounded objects ie; a waste basket out of cherry lumber to match a vanity. The birds mouth shapewere used in building masts for boats, it allows the strips of wood to interlock, and once glued and dry a plane or other cutting/smoothing tool may be used to make it round. The three cutters are for making cylinders using different numbes of of slats, for different circumferences. Hope this helps> Woodnut65


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tom

Just checking to see if we are on the same page ?

If so,I use the Edge Banding bits all the time but I don't use the Butterfly bit because it's a pain to setup. 

Edge Banding Router Bit Sets
#7732 and #7733

C1538 90° V-Groove Bit (Male) w/ Bearing Guide, 1/2" Shank 
C1537 90° V-Groove Bit (Female), 1/2" Shank 


http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shop...rthtml/pages/bt_ogee.html#edge_banding_anchor

http://www.grizzly.com/products/c1538
http://www.grizzly.com/products/c1537
http://www.grizzly.com/products/c1530
http://www.grizzly.com/products/c1531

Is there such a thing as a double-dovetail bit
http://www.pricecutter.com/product.asp?pn=P19-4016&bhcd2=1158588552
http://www.routerforums.com/tools-woodworking/2649-there-such-thing-double-dovetail-bit.html

Bj


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

Woodnut65 said:


> Hi Tom: I have the three birds mouth cutters, and I have used them to construt rounded objects ie; a waste basket out of cherry lumber to match a vanity. The birds mouth shapewere used in building masts for boats, it allows the strips of wood to interlock, and once glued and dry a plane or other cutting/smoothing tool may be used to make it round. The three cutters are for making cylinders using different numbes of of slats, for different circumferences. Hope this helps> Woodnut65


Thanks for the reply and as I said they had some merit for their use to do exactly what you said you used them for. It was the first time I had seen the cutters the name intriqued me as I had made many Birdsmouths in my time as a carpenter but on roof jointing so I was interested to see the result with a router cutter. 
Thanks for your reply and wondering if others have used them.
Tom


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Tom
> 
> Just checking to see if we are on the same page ?
> 
> ...


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

I have enclosed one of my drawing I completed after seeing the cutters on display This may assist others who like me had never seen them before
Tom


----------



## labric (Sep 11, 2004)

Tom

Your drawing or sketch is right on!!!   

The birds-mouth bit comes in three sizes for either a 6, 8, 12 or 16 sided cylinder or cone and can be used to make columns, planters, bowls or elaborate corner details.

I have never had the opportunity to use a birds-mouth but have seen them in the local Lee Valley store and catalogue.

Here are two links, you may find interesting, one being Lee Valley and the other a shop tip from Wood magazine for your information.

Lee Valley 

http://www.leevalley.com/wood/page.aspx?c=1&cat=1,46168,46174,45160&p=45160

Wood Magazine
http://www.woodmagazine.com/wood/story.jhtml?storyid=/templatedata/wood/story/data/1138238761687.xml

Hope this helps those who may be interested in using these bits.

  Ric


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tom

http://www.pricecutter.com/product.asp?pn=P19-4016&bhcd2=1158622895

http://www.woodline.com/scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=607
-----------------------

Also called Multi-Sided Glue Joint Bits

http://www.mlcswoodworking.com/shop...tml/pages/bt_door.html#multisided_glue_anchor

Great Links Ric 

I ordered a set from MLCS tonight because of the 3rd. snapshot below 
Think out side of the box ,it's great way to make a corner joint. 
Can't wait to give it a try out...and with a 1/8" x 3/8" spline it would be a strong joint. 



Bj


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

Thanks Labric and Bob for including the pics you say you are never too old to learn so I certainly did learn something since last weekend and you are right we must think outside the square. I suppose that is what I have been trying to get others to do when it comes to using the template guides. Think outside the Square and you will find greater use for the template guides That is why I think we should have a topic on Template guides I could fill a book on how they are used actually I have. When I was conducting router workshops I began introducing the acccessories like the side fence attachment and demonstrated how it was used. Not a great deal you can do with the attachment you may well ask! well I use it for my circle cutting jig my elliptical cutting jig it is great for a router support I produced when routing the edges.

There was at one time a trimming accessory which has now been removed from most router accessories since the introduction to the cutters with bearings.

The template guide was the other accessory supplied at the time of purchase, and this was the remainder of my three hour instruction. How to get more from your router with the aid of the template guides. I introduced a variety of guides and showed them how they were used. Thinking outside the square was important and that is what I have been doing when it came to using template guides for a number of years. I am still convinced that there are router enthusiasts who still do not use the guides
Tom


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Tom

I know I'm not the sharpest pencil in the box  that said, I think a topic on Template Guides would be great BUT I would suggest you bring your tutorials down just a bit you are to smart and you know way to much and your URLs/post show that and it's hard for me to read and follow some of them , you need to make it simple.

PLEASE take this the right way Tom 

Bj


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

This thread was reported to me by a member, where and how far is going to go? Am I to moderate it?


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Tom
> 
> I know I'm not the sharpest pencil in the box  that said, I think a topic on Template Guides would be great BUT I would suggest you bring your tutorials down just a bit you are to smart and you know way to much and your URLs/post show that and it's hard for me to read and follow some of them or to say you tell to much, you need to made it simple.
> http://dictionary.reference.com/search?q=simple&x=34&y=14
> ...


Bob You have always been a great source of information and you have the knowledge of how to put it over.

No problem Bob I have submitted a paper in the paste 'Introduction to the use of Template Guides' and it is still available for anyone who may still wish a copy. I have purchased Video camera and once I am able to master it i will have short videos available for viewing, as it has been said in the past once you see how it is done then it is easy. Theses are the comments i get when I demonstrate at our local Wood show here in Western Australia each year.

Maybe Mark will set up the template guide copy in the near future. It has been said by a sub editor of a woodworking magazine a number of years ago the method I am using is too revolutionary and not what readers are doing. He did not take up the offer of me submitting articles on a regular basis and that prompted me to write a book on the subject.
Tom


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

I'd definatly be willing to setup a copy if you can provide me with one. Let me know.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mark

"Am I to moderate it?" 
No I don't think so 
I was not giving Tom a bad time, I admire Tom and he is so far ahead of me and others and I was just trying to help, I sorry if other members where offended, I know Mike/Joe may have thought I was but I was not .

AGAIN I SORRY if I offended anyone of the members.
Please take my apology for my big mouth. 

Bj


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

It's amazing that everyone on the forums speaks English. It's all the same language but each country has it's own flavor.(sic flavour) The way language is used in different areas means there will be misunderstandings, even with common words. One thing remains undisputed: A picture is worth a thousand words. Once you see a photo of Tom's method the lightbulb will flash on... it will make perfect sense to everyone. At least this is my take on it.
BJ, I understood perfectly what you were saying. It's the same language but spoken differently and it does generate confusion.


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

Here is a copy of 'Introduction to Template Guides' for those who may be interested
Tom


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Tom,

Thank you!!

After reading it the second or third time (for me), I found that it sank in better & I could understand more what you were saying and your pictures, etc.

In fact, after a few more careful readings & study, I will probably get more & more out of it!  

Those Template guides are pretty powerful...

Thank you for pounding your point 'home'.


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Mark
> 
> "Am I to moderate it?"
> No I don't think so
> ...


BJ don't worry about it, I read through the post and all seemed fine. 



template tom said:


> Here is a copy of 'Introduction to Template Guides' for those who may be interested
> Tom


Tom, thanks for the PDF, mind if I sticky it on certian forums for other members to download?


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

Mark

I have no objections to you listing it as a Sticky all I want to do is to alert all to the advantages of the guides and to the enjoyment that will be obtained with their use if they were to at least give them a try.

Tom


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Sounds good, thank you tom.


----------

